# Acai diet



## nermal71 (Jan 20, 2010)

Has anyone tried this? I have just started a diet of keeping a notebook of what I eat when to try and re-evaluate my day etc. So far it is helping me change what I eat and how much I eat. It's also helped me see that I wasn't drinking enough water (which I have now upped) and was not eating enough fiber/fruits/veggies (also changed that). I was just wondering if anyone had heard or tried the acai juice that is supposed to help cleanse your system.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 22, 2010)

i saw this berry in a local health food shop - along with gojii berries it was be touted as a superfood with miraculous properties. the claims i tend to take with a pinch of salt, a cynical marketing ploy created by companies interested only in money.now that i've gone thru that phase, and read a few of the many online articles, i shall give them a go

good luck with the re-evalulation and change of diet. im sure you are feeling the benefits already:bunnydance:


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 22, 2010)

i saw this berry in a local health food shop - along with gojii berries it was be touted as a superfood with miraculous properties. the claims i tend to take with a pinch of salt, a cynical marketing ploy created by companies interested only in money.now that i've gone thru that phase, and read a few of the many online articles, i shall give them a go

good luck with the re-evalulation and change of diet. im sure you are feeling the benefits already:bunnydance:


----------



## nermal71 (Jan 22, 2010)

So far....4lbs lost


----------



## nermal71 (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh and I have been doing the acai juice. Forgot to add that.


----------



## degrassi (Jan 22, 2010)

I tried drinking the Acai berry drink(also tested the Gogi berry drink a different time) as they are supposed to help with stomach issues(I have IBS). I felt no different, no added energy, didn't help my IBS, didn't notice any change. I was also already on a restricted "healthy" diet when I took them too. 

But it might work for some people. The Acai berry is healthy for you and does have plenty of nutrients and stuff that is beneficial to you. So it can't hurt to drink it, it was just expensive.


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 22, 2010)

I have NO idea what 'acai' is, lol


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 22, 2010)

*nermal71 wrote: *


> So far....4lbs lost


:bunnydance::bunnydance::highfive:


----------

